# Accucraft Ruby for 32mm?



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

I know it's only designed for 45mm gauge, but does anyone out there have a view on how easy/difficult (without owning a mchine shop) it would be to convert the accucraft ruby to 32mm gauge? I'd be starting with an unbuilt kit, but can examine it unless I commit to the project anyway. Also, are the recommended bigger cyclinders still available as spares, either OEM or aftermarket?


Thanks,


Jonathan


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been done, and it's pretty difficult. Because it has inside frames, you can't just slide the wheels in on the axles and put it on the track. You have to rebuild the frames, axles and part of the valve gear. It would be easier if you were starting with a kit, of course, but that wouldn't eliminate the need to do some serious precision metalworking. 

I think you'd be better off getting a Roundhouse or Accucraft loco that was intended for 32mm in the first place.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a Round House kit, Lady Ann 0-6-0, or a Billy 0-4-0. Even Kit built they will still run like a Roundhouse. Just completed a Lady Ann kit and it runs just great. They are adjustable from 32-45mm they even provide a simple guaging tool which would take just a few minutes to make the guage change. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks gents, sounds like one to walk away from, but at least I know without buying it..

Jonathan


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, didn't you regauge a Ruby???


----------



## slimgauge (Jan 3, 2008)

There are others in addition to the Roundhouse choices. My Regner Lumberjack is also re-gaugeable to 32mm. I believe the other similar Regners are as well. I don't know about the Regner Shay.


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Both my WLW Crickets and my Accucraft Edrig are regaugeable to 32 mm. And either the Accucraft UK or the Roundhouse have larger -- therefore more powerful and more controllable -- cylinders than the Ruby. Ruby is a nice entry level engine, but only someplace to put a lot ofwork into if you really, really want to. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Both Regner Willi and Konrad can be all three gauges with a simple set screw adjustment. Gauge is included to make the adjustment.Either makes a good starter loco-albeit at a higher price than the Ruby kit.

Bob


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have rebuilt two Rubys to 32mm gauge. One outside frame and one inside frame. Not to difficult. You can do it with hand tools if you are careful and keep everything square. You have to make new spacers for the frame. I will try to post some pictures of the projects here later. 
Noel


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tenn Steam on 02/05/2009 10:56 AM
Both Regner Willi and Konrad can be all three gauges with a simple set screw adjustment. Gauge is included to make the adjustment.Either makes a good starter loco-albeit at a higher price than the Ruby kit.

Bob 



Hi,
During last summer's steamup in Sacramento we ran both a Cricket and a Willi on a 1" gauge track! The Willi took a bit of work to set as I had to mount the gears outside of the wheels (but still inside the frame)...
See the begining of this video:


----------

